# Pressemeldung: Fischereischeinkurs in Gebärdensprache



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2015)

Pressemeldung


*Fischereischeinkurs in Gebärdensprache​*
Der Mann mit dem üppigen weißen Bart freut sich schon auf die Zusammenarbeit mit den drei  Frauen, die im September den Fischereischeinkurs für gehörlose Menschen in deren Sprache, die Deutsche Gebärdensprache, übersetzen wollen. Peter Susat ist beim Kreisanglerverband NF für die Ausbildung junger Angler/innen zuständig und wird in einem Lehrgang  zusammen mit seinen Lehr- und Prüfberechtigten auch junge  Menschen unterrichten, die seine Sprache nicht oder nur sehr unvollständig wahrnehmen können, da sie von Geburt an oder durch Erkrankung taub sind.

Der Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland e.V. hat in diesem Jahr einen nicht unerheblichen Betrag aus Mitteln der so genannten Fischereiabgabe einwerben können, mit denen die Dienstleistung der drei Gebärdensprachdolmetscherinnen Undine Thießen, Sandra Ruhde und Astrid Weirauch bezahlt werden kann. Für Undine Thießen ist das Sachgebiet „Angeln“ nichts Neues, hat sie doch über ihren angelbegeisterten Ehemann seit Jahren einen engen Bezug zu diesem Sport. 

Außerdem hat die Dolmetscherin schon den ersten Kurs für Gehörlose vor ca. 5 Jahren in perfekter Weise gedolmetscht und allen damaligen gehörlosen Kursteilnehmern das erwünschte Zertifikat ermöglicht.  

Die Hamburger Dolmetscherinnen Sandra Ruhde und Astrid Weirauch hatten bislang zwar noch keinen direkten Kontakt mit angelinteressierten Gehörlosen, verfügen aber über ein breites berufliches Erfahrungsspektrum.  Ins Rollen kam die Idee eines erneuten Lehrgangs dadurch, dass der Seelsorger des Theodor-Schäfer-Berufsbildungswerks in Husum, Pastor Hans-Heinrich Ehlers, einem gehörlosen Auszubildenden versprochen hatte, sich um dessen Fischereischeinausbildung und die Mitgliedschaft in einem regionalen Angelverein kümmern zu wollen.






Kreiskoordinator P. Susat im Kreise der Gebärdensprachexpertinnen U. Thießen, S. Ruhde und A. Weirauch (v.l.n.r.)


Beim Kreisanglerverband NF stieß er mit dieser Idee auf offene Ohren, hatte sich der Fachverband doch schon mehrfach um die Belange behinderter Menschen gekümmert: 
2011 führte man bereits einen ähnlichen Kurs für Hörgeschädigte durch. Zur gleichen Zeit entstanden unter der Federführung des KAV in der Südermarsch auch mehrere Angelplätze, die von Menschen mit einem körperlichen Handicap genutzt werden können. 

„Dieses Mal haben wir aufgerüstet und gleich für ein komplettes Dolmetscherinnen-Team gesorgt, wie es sich für derartig aufwendige Übersetzungsarbeiten gehört“, 
berichtet der Vorsitzende des Kreisanglerverbandes NF, Jürgen Töllner. 
„Auch werden wir diesen Kurs über die Grenzen unseres Bundeslandes hinaus auf den Webseiten der Gehörlosen bewerben und können uns vorstellen, dass auch Interessenten aus Hamburg, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Niedersachsen an unserem Lehrgang teilnehmen. Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich beim Vergabeausschuss in Flintbek bedanken, der durch seine Entscheidung die finanzielle Absicherung der Übersetzungsarbeiten erst ermöglicht hat.“

Und so kann es am 10. September losgehen. Denn am Abend dieses Tages findet der erste vierstündige Block des Kompaktlehrganges in Husum statt. 
„Natürlich können auch hörende Menschen an diesem Kurs teilnehmen. Wir schließen niemanden aus. Wir sind, wie man so schön neudeutsch sagt, inklusiv,“ 
mit dieser Einladung macht Peter Susat deutlich, dass das gemeinsame Interesse an einer sinnvollen Freizeitgestaltung die TeilnehmerInnen vereint, seien sie nun Normalos oder Gehörlose.

Text und Foto: Kreisanglerverband NF



Interessenten wenden sich bitte an: 
Peter Susat

E-Mail: peter.susat@t-online.de


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. August 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereischeinkurs in Gebärdensprache*

Das finde ich absolut super! Schön, dass es noch echte (!) Engagierte gibt #6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereischeinkurs in Gebärdensprache*

Ich halte die Prüfung als solche zwar nach wie vor für komplett sinnlos.
Aber wenn man sie schon braucht, finde ich solche Geschichten wie die vom KAV NF auch richtig klasse!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. August 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereischeinkurs in Gebärdensprache*

Klar, der allgemeine Prüfungssinngehalt sei dahingestellt - aber wenn das schon Pflicht ist, find ich es toll, wenn da auch aktiv was für Leute mit Handicap getan wird.

Ist ja nicht grade die Regel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereischeinkurs in Gebärdensprache*

Sach ich doch ;-))


----------



## Riesenangler (3. August 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Fischereischeinkurs in Gebärdensprache*

Wird aber auch echt Zeit.  Das hätte es schon viel früher geben müssen.


----------

